# PRIZE DRAW: 50 Sample Libraries up for grabs to celebrate Samplecast #50



## reutunes (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey Controllers...

I've pulled out all the stops for our 50th episode. Firstly, a massive thank you to everybody who has supported the show - especially if you've followed my exploits from the very beginning. To celebrate this milestone, Sonokinetic have kindly agreed to give away *FIFTY* copies of their excellent Bells & Whistles library to lucky Samplecast newsletter subscribers. Thanks Sonokinetic! To enter the prize draw just make sure you're subscribed to the http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (Samplecast newsletter) by 24th July 2017.

http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="bellswhistles-slide1-1-744x217.jpg"
data-src="http://thesamplecast.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/bellswhistles-slide1-1-744x217.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://thesamplecast.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/bellswhistles-slide1-1-744x217.jpg"
data-url="http://thesamplecast.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/bellswhistles-slide1-1-744x217.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="bellswhistles-slide1-1-744x217.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>) 

This week's show also has loads of bargains, news, freebies and a review of Cinematique Instruments http://bit.ly/2tsODI9 (ENSEMBLIA 2 PERCUSSIVE).

You can hear the extended show on the http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-50/ (podcast) - which also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

http://bit.ly/2p7ePGx (Samplecast Competition – WIN SONOKINETIC BELLS &amp; WHISTLES)
http://bit.ly/2s31xs9 (Sinfonia Drums – Audio Imperia)
Virology 2 – Pink Noise Studio
http://bit.ly/2srjNL2 (London Boyd 1920’s Upright – Sonixinema)
http://bit.ly/2u1rjhG (Century Solo Brass – 8DIO)
http://bit.ly/2tjztEe (The Punch – Audio Assault)
http://bit.ly/2toegsP (Angels Harp – The Producer Store)
http://bit.ly/2tsODI9 (Ensemblia 2 Percussive – Cinematique Instruments)
60% OFF DRC Synth – Imaginando
Up to 80% OFF Cyclone Compressor – Soundspot
79% OFF Everything Bundle – Epic Soundlab
Hollywood Choirs – EastWest


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jul 2, 2017)

can't tell you how awesome it is to be in this forum with you guys sharing all these resources


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 2, 2017)

Happy birthday! 
And thanks a lot for your show!


----------



## reutunes (Jul 3, 2017)

mikehamm123 said:


> can't tell you how awesome it is to be in this forum with you guys sharing all these resources



Aw... that's great and I feel the same. I love this forum (despite all recent events) - long may it continue.


----------



## reutunes (Jul 4, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> Happy birthday!
> And thanks a lot for your show!


Thank you @leon chevalier - 50 feels mighty old but just wait until I get to 100!


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jul 4, 2017)

reutunes said:


> I love this forum (despite all recent events) - long may it continue.



I don't know what these events are but perhaps its a good thing...

at any rate I've subscribed to your podcast.


----------



## reutunes (Jul 5, 2017)

mikehamm123 said:


> I don't know what these events are but perhaps its a good thing...
> 
> at any rate I've subscribed to your podcast.


Trust me... you don't want to know 

Thanks so much for subscribing - let me know what you think x


----------



## reutunes (Jul 18, 2017)

Only a few days left to enter http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (this) competition...

Sonokinetic have kindly agreed to give away *FIFTY* copies of their excellent Bells & Whistles library to lucky Samplecast newsletter subscribers. To enter the prize draw just make sure you're subscribed to the http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (Samplecast newsletter) by 24th July 2017.


----------



## reutunes (Jul 27, 2017)

Winner emails went out this morning - congrats to everyone. I'll be running more giveaways very soon. Watch this space.


----------



## JC_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Just wanted to say thanks to you and Sonokinetic for Bells and Whistles - I'll be trying it out later today hopefully.


----------

